# Canada announces changes to fast immigration stream for top students



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada’s immigration stream aimed at attracting the world’s best and brightest skilled workers is being hailed a success and changes mean it will be more flexible and streamlined. Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney said that the Canadian Experience Class (CEC) immigration stream reflects the success of the government’s efforts to attract and retain [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada announces changes to fast immigration stream for top students...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

